# Change honey location



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

IIRC, at the end of summer, the bees move their brood nest down and make it much smaller. Then they move honey down to fill in the new made open space. That's why it's recommended to leave one super of honey on until the fall if you harvest in the late summer.
(I'm talking about a double-deep brood nest.)


----------

